# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Βλάβη Jet Ferry 1

## andreas

Προσέκρουσε στη Σκόπελο και αναφέρθηκαν 2 τραυματισμοί. Όποιος μάθει κάτι παραπάνω για το μέγεθος της ζημιάς να ενημερώσει.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Μηχανική βλάβη στη μία, εκ των δύο, αριστερών κύριων μηχανών παρουσίασε χθες το βράδυ το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΤΖΕΤ ΦΕΡΡΥ 1» Ν.Π. 10742, ενώ εκτελούσε δρομολόγιο από Σκιάθο προς ¶γιο Κωνσταντίνο. Το πλοίο κατέπλευσε ασφαλώς στο λιμάνι του Αγ. Κωνσταντίνου όπου του απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους μέχρι αποκαταστάσεως της βλάβης και επιθεώρησή του από ΤΚΕΠ λιμένα Στυλίδας.

----------


## andreas

Το Jet Ferry 1 είναι δεμένο στον Πειραιά. Στη γνωστή θέση που δένει κάθε Σεπτέμβρη τα τελευταία χρόνια, στην άκρη στα λεμονάδικα.

----------

